# معاني اسماء تلاميذ المسيح



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2011)

*كل إسم من أسماء رسل يسوع المسيح له معنى .*​ 
*++سنذكر هنا معنى كل إسم من أسماء التلاميذ و دلالة كل إسم من هذه الأسماء.*​ 

*1- ( سمعان أو بطرس ) : معناه صخرة*​

*++ لأنه تمتع بإعلان الآب له عن شخص الإبن فآمن إنه إبن الله الحى . *​ 
*2- ( أندراوس ) : معناه قوة أو بسالة*​ 
*++ إشا رة إلى إلتصاقه بالرب بنضوج و شجاعة . *​ 
*3- ( فيلبس ) : معناه فم المصباح*​ 
*++ إشارة إلى إشراقه بالنور خلال كلمات الرب الصادرة من فمه . *​ 
*4- ( برثلماوس ) معناه إبن من يتعلق بالماء*​ 
*++ إشارة إلى التمتع بالبنوة لله من خلال مياه المعمودية . *​ 
*5 - ( متى ) معناه هبة أو عطية*​ 
*++ و يشير إلى العطية التى قدمها الرب له بمغفرة خطاياه . *​ 
*6 - ( توما ) : معناه أعماق*​ 
*++ تشير إلى أن من له معرفة بسلطان إلهى يدخل إلى الأعماق . *​ 
*7 - ( يعقوب إبن حلفى ) : معناه المتعقب أو المجاهد المتعلم*​ 
*8 - ( تداوس ) : معناه من يحرس القلب أو الساهر بقلبه .*​ 
*9 - ( سمعان القانوى ) : معناه الإستماع أو الطاعة .*​ 


*10 و 11 - ( يعقوب و يوحنا إبنى زبدى ) : معناه إبنى الرعد*​ 
*++ لأنهما صارا كمن فى السموات يحملان طبيعة الرعد السماوى ... و أيضا بسبب فصاحتهما . *​ 
*12 - يهوذا الإسخريوطى : نسبة إلى قريته سوخار .*​ 


*منقول*
*




*​


----------



## أنجيلا (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكورة حبيبتي على الموضوع الجميل
 لم انتبه قبل الان  الى  دلالة اسماء تلاميد يسوع الكريم لكونها اجنبية 
 استفدت من الموضوع تسلمي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى كاندى حبيبتى لهذا الموضوع المفيد
فعلا لم أكن أعرف سوى معنى إسم بطرس
فعلا إستفدت من هذه المعرفة
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ومجهودك​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا أختى كاندى
معلومات روعه جدا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## ق عادل (1 مارس 2011)

معنى اسماء تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح
1- بطرس
اسم يوناني معناه [صخرة أو حجر]
2 – اندراوس
اسم يوناني معناه [رجل حقا
3 - يعقوب بن زبدى
اسم عبري معناه [يعقب، يمسك العقب، يحل محل]
4 – يوحنا
يهوه حنون
5- فليبس
اسم يوناني معناه [محب للخيل]
6 – برثولماوس
اسم يوناني عن الأرامية ومعناه [ابن تولماي]
7- توما
اسم أرامي معناه [توأم] أحد الاثني عشر رسولا (مت10: 3)
8 - متى العشار
من الاسم العبري [مثتيا] الذي معناه [عطية يهوه] (مر2: 14 ولو5: 27 و29).
9 – يعقوب بن حلفى
اسم عبري معناه [يعقب، يمسك العقب، يحل محل]
يعقوب الصغير
ابن حلفى وأحد الاثني عشر أيضا )مت10: 3 ومر3: 18 ولو6: 15 وأع1: 13)
10 – لباوس
اسم عبري ربما كان معناه [شجاع أو محبوب] وهو أحد أسماء الرسول يهوذا وكان يلقب أيضا تداوس (مت10: 3).
11- سمعان القانوي
اسم عبراني معناه [مستمع]
سمعان القانوي: (مت10: 44) وهو سمعان الغيور أحد الرسل الاثني عشر، وكان ينتمي إلى حزب الغيورين، والكلمة قانوي كلمة أرامية معناها غيور. وقد أطلق عليه لقب غيور للتفريق بينه وبين سمعان بطرس
12 – متياس
الصيغة اليونانية للاسم العبري [متثيا] ومعناه [عطية يهوه]
فعين بالقرعة بعد الصلاة ومشورة الروح القدس ليأخذ موضع يهوذا الأسخريوطي (أع1: 21 إلخ).
اعداد القس عادل
المعانى من قاموس الكتاب المقدس ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

اسماء مباركة


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

راااااااااااائع جدا يا امى
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bilseka (2 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائعة ومعلومات مفيدة جدا
شكرا بجد


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> مشكورة حبيبتي على الموضوع الجميل
> لم انتبه قبل الان  الى  دلالة اسماء تلاميد يسوع الكريم لكونها اجنبية
> استفدت من الموضوع تسلمي



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى كاندى حبيبتى لهذا الموضوع المفيد
> فعلا لم أكن أعرف سوى معنى إسم بطرس
> فعلا إستفدت من هذه المعرفة
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ومجهودك​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك اختى الحبيبه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أختى كاندى
> معلومات روعه جدا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليك اخى النهيسى

اسعدنى مرورك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

ق عادل قال:


> معنى اسماء تلاميذ الرب يسوع المسيح
> 1- بطرس
> اسم يوناني معناه [صخرة أو حجر]
> 2 – اندراوس
> ...




شكراااا على الاضافه الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اسماء مباركة



شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> راااااااااااائع جدا يا امى
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2011)

bilseka قال:


> موضوع رائعة ومعلومات مفيدة جدا
> شكرا بجد


شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## هالة الحب (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع ربنا يباركك.


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> مجهود رائع ربنا يباركك.



شكراااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

